# portupgrade, xfce4 problems



## sniper007 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi!

I have strange problems with portupgrade. Here we go


```
--$[B] sudo portupgrade -a[/B]
** Port directory not found: x11/libxfce4mcs
** Port directory not found: x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme
** Port directory not found: sysutils/xfce4-mcs-manager
** There are errors in a meta info for xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
** Run 'pkgdb -F' to interactively fix them.
```


```
--$ [B]sudo pkgdb -F[/B]
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'x11/libxfce4mcs': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11/libxfce4mcs' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
        "got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
        Terminal-0.2.8.3
        xfce4-panel-4.4.3
        libexo-0.3.4_2
        xfce4-print-4.4.3
        xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-0.3.0_5
        Thunar-0.9.3
        xfce4-xkb-plugin-0.4.3_4
        xfce4-netload-plugin-0.4.0_5
        xfce4-mixer-4.4.3
        xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
        orage-4.4.3
        xfce4-utils-4.4.3
        xfce4-systemload-plugin-0.4.2_5
        xfce4-session-4.4.3
        xfce4-desktop-4.4.3
        xfce4-wm-4.4.3
        xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
[B]Deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 ? [no] y[/B]
--->  Deinstalling 'libxfce4mcs-4.4.3'
pkg_delete: package 'libxfce4mcs-4.4.3' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
Terminal-0.2.8.3
Thunar-0.9.3
libexo-0.3.4_2
orage-4.4.3
xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-0.3.0_5
xfce4-desktop-4.4.3
xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
xfce4-mixer-4.4.3
xfce4-netload-plugin-0.4.0_5
xfce4-panel-4.4.3
xfce4-print-4.4.3
xfce4-session-4.4.3
xfce4-systemload-plugin-0.4.2_5
xfce4-utils-4.4.3
xfce4-wm-4.4.3
xfce4-xkb-plugin-0.4.3_4
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! libxfce4mcs-4.4.3     (pkg_delete failed)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3
```


What can I do to solve the problem ?

Regards,

Jurif


----------



## tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh... you are still on XFCE4.4. Read xfce4 entry on [cmd=]/usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] and this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2627.


----------



## ale (Apr 17, 2009)

From /usr/ports/MOVED:

```
x11/libxfce4mcs||2009-03-02|got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update
sysutils/xfce4-mcs-manager||2009-03-02|got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update
sysutils/xfce4-mcs-plugins||2009-03-02|got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update
x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme||2009-03-02|got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update
```

Read also /usr/ports/UPDATING @ 20090304


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 18, 2009)

And I still say people should upgrade portupgrade to portmaster. What's the point of asking if X should be deinstalled, knowing the X has dependants, then calling pkg_delete without -f ?


----------

